# Ohio archery hunt



## lscha (Mar 22, 2009)

Due to a cancellation, there is a last minute opening for an Ohio archery hunt (for ladies only) with some of the Woman Hunter Magazine crew. Dec 10-12. Fair chase, tree stands, plots lodging and food. $300. Send a pm if you're interested.


----------

